# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراة الزعيم وكبيرالبلد(؟) vs هليل العرضة شمال(؟) الخميس 10-يونيو-2010م

## Ehab M. Ali

*بســـــــم الله  
توكلنـــــــــــــــــا علي الله
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كدى قول بسم الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المباراة

نادي المريخ السوداني X نادي الهلال للتربية البدنية


المناسبة
دوري سوداني ون الممتاز لكرة القدم
النسخة 15
ختام منافسات الدورة الاولي

الزمان 
الخميــــــــــــــس
10 يونيو 2010
الســـــــــــــــــــ8:00 pmــــــــــــــاعة


المكان
أستاد المريخ
القلعة الحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراء


القناة الناقلة
قناة قوون الرياضية
تردد 11595

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يتصدر فريق المريخ المنافسة بالعلامة الكامل لمجوع 
الاثني عشر مباراة التي لعبها الفريق حتي الآن 
بمجوع 36 نقطة من مجمل 12 مباراة.


فريق الهلال يأتي في المرتبة الثانية برصيد 30 نقطة حيث تعرض لخسارتين في الدورة الأولي من هلال كادوقلي ومن فريق حي العرب ببورسودان 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*من حسي نفسكم حيقطع لحدي يوم الكورة
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*جمعة مباركة يا هندسة .. و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور يا هندسة

أدي المريخ الزعيم مباراة اعدادية لهذا الديربي يوم أمس الخميس 3مايو 2010 أمام أبوعنجة
انتهت لمصلحة الزعيم بأربعة أهداف نظيفة

شارك في تشكيلة الزعيم لاعبين محترفين تحت الاختبار للتسجيل في انتقالات يونيو
وسجل اللاعبين تحت الاختبار 3 أهداف ونال الرابع محترف الزعيم وارغو من ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع أحد اللاعبين تحت الاختبار

بالتوفيق والنصر للزعيم
*

----------


## السيد

*الله يستر غايتوا دا ياهو الاعداد المبكر البقولوا، ، ،

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*فى هذه المباراة يسعى المريخ لتعزيز صدارته بينما يسعى الهليل لمداواة جراحه.....


تقبل مرورى وعميق احترامى
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*ايهاب تحملت نتيجة المباراة
لو حصل شئ لا قدر الله
من الاستاد شوف حتى تانيه
ايهاب احسن تسحب البوست
ووضح لو عندك رصيد كفأل حسن للزعيم او كج الهليل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر الذعيم
                        	*

----------


## سامح فتح الرحمن

*نحن مع كل ما ترونه مناسبا

علم وجاري التنفيذ
والتحية لكل اعضاء الادارة والشكر الجزيل لهم على ما ظلوا يقدمونه للمنبر
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الله اجعل نصر الزعيم علي يديك يا هوبا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

ايهاب تحملت نتيجة المباراة
لو حصل شئ لا قدر الله
من الاستاد شوف حتى تانيه
ايهاب احسن تسحب البوست
ووضح لو عندك رصيد كفأل حسن للزعيم او كج الهليل





باذن الله تعالي منتصرين
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

من حسي نفسكم حيقطع لحدي يوم الكورة






في الزريبة في بوستين للمباراة مفتوحين
وليهم اكتر من أربعة أيام




إتجرسي
 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*انشاء الله رجلك تكون خضراء على الزعيم غايتو نحنا رحلة مدنى العملتو فينا نجار فى خشب ماعملوا كنا حنكون كج على الزعيم وربنا ستر
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

ايهاب تحملت نتيجة المباراة
لو حصل شئ لا قدر الله
من الاستاد شوف حتى تانيه
ايهاب احسن تسحب البوست
ووضح لو عندك رصيد كفأل حسن للزعيم او كج الهليل




الأمر بأرجل أحد عشر مقاتلا" أحمر
والأمر بحناجر 40.000 مشجع أحمر داخل الرد كاسل
والأمر بدعوات الملايين الذين سيتابعون المبارة
وصدقوني لن يكج الزعيم (لا قدرالله)
إلا الاستهتار بالخصم
فقط الاستهتار


ولا مجال (للكجوجية)





*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يعود  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بملعبه بالقلعة الحمراء  بامدرمان لتدريباته التحضيرية الجادة استعدادا لمواجهة الهلال عشية الخميس  القادم باستاده وذلك بعد الراحة السلبية التي منحت للاعبين  امس بعد مباراة ابوعنجة الامدرماني التحضيرية وسيدخل البرازيلي كاربو ني لاجواء  اللقاء اعتبارا من مران اليوم.. 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عودة متوقعة لقلق للتدريبات من المنتظر ان يعود نجم  وسط المريخ بدرالدين قلق لتدريبات فريقه مساء اليوم او الغد بعد رفع سرادق  عزاء  والدته وذلك للحاق بالقمة. 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* سيقوم  البرازيلي  كاربوني المديرالفني للمريخ باغلاق التدريبات اعتبارا من مران الغد وحتى  المران  الرئيسي بالاربعاء وذلك لمزيد من التركيز للقمة.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قدم  نجم المريخ ومنتخبنا الوطني نجم الدين عبد الله اداء متميزا في مباراة المنتخب امس  امام نظيره الفلسطيني ولعب بقوة وكان احد نجوم اللقاء قبل ان يصاب ويغادر الملعب  بعد تعرضه لاحتكاك قوي في الانكل ومغادرته متاثرا من هذه الاصابة الشيء الذي اثار  القلق وسط انصار الفريق والجهاز الاداري لنادي المريخ حيث حرص الامين العام الاستاذ  محمد جعفر قريش علي الاطمئنان علي اصابة نجم الدين.
 ومن  المنتظر ان يكون المريخ قد عرضه مساء امس علي الطبيب الامريكي الزائر وليام موريل  للتاكد من اصابته واعطائه العلاجات اللازمة للحاق بديربي الخميس. المريخ يهتم  باصابة نجم الدين وقريش يتابع الموقف حرص السيد محمد جعفر قريش الامين العام لنادي  المريخ للوقوف على اصابة نجم الفريق نجم الدين عبدالله التي تعرض لها مساء امس مع  منتخبنا الوطني امام نظيره الفلسطيني حيث قام قريش بالنزول لارض الملعب والتأكد من  سلامة اللاعب وسيقوم المريخ بعرضه صباح اليوم علي الطبيب الامريكي وليم موريل  لتشخيص الاصابة والقيام بالعلاجات اللازمة قبل مغادرته الي الامارات.
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*النصر حليفنا باذن الله ونتمي سلامة نجم الدين وعودة قلق
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*
فريق  الهلال قرر تكثيف التدريبات والتحضيرات وسيتم استكمال عقد الفريق في تدريبات اليوم  التي ستشهد عودة نجوم المنتخب وستكون التدريبات بجدية واهتمام متعاظم من اعضاء  الجهاز الفني واشراف دائرة الكرة وممثلي مجلس الادارة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 
في الزريبة في بوستين للمباراة مفتوحين
وليهم اكتر من أربعة أيام




إتجرسي



افتح لينا بوست تخصصى لنقل كل ما يدور
حول المباراة فى الزريبه 
قلنا ليكم خصصو واحد يكون شغلو الشاغل
النقل لانو بنموت فى الجرسه ودق الاجراس
شفتو كييييييييف !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله اكبر اللهم انصر الزعيم
وثبت الركب !!
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

افتح لينا بوست تخصصى لنقل كل ما يدور
حول المباراة فى الزريبه 
قلنا ليكم خصصو واحد يكون شغلو الشاغل
النقل لانو بنموت فى الجرسه ودق الاجراس
شفتو كييييييييف !!







حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر يا زعيم

تخريمة..
وين ودالبقعة؟؟

*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*النصر للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الهندسة زاتا فاتحة البوست دي ضربة معلم 
لكن الله يستر !
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*سخر عضوا مجلس ادارة المريخ عادل ابوجريشة وامين عبد القادر  من طلب الهلال بفحص المنشطات قبل لقاء القمة المقبل ، وحسب صحيفة "الزعيم" قال ابو  جريشة انهم على استعداد لاخضاع اللاعبين للفحص الطبى المذكور ولكنهم يعرفون الهلال  ويطالبون ادارته بتوفير حبوب المنشطات للاعبين حتى ياتوا فى مباراة الخميس اقوياء  بعد ان ظهر الفريق بصورة متواضعة فى المباريات السابقة بينما اكد امين ان الهلال لا  يمتلك حق تحديد فحص المنشطات ذاكراً ان ذلك من حق الاتحاد العام فقط باعتباره  المسول عن مسابقة الممتاز..وقال امين انه على استعداد على المستوى الشخصى ان يرفض  الطلب لانه غير قانونى ويمكنه ان يوافق على طلب فحص السرعة وسط اللاعبين.  


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بدأ فريق المريخ سلسلة تمارينه الاعدادية وذلك مساء أمس السبت وذلك بعد عودة نجومه الدوليين الذين شاركوا في معسكر المنتخب الوطني حيث اشتمل المران علي تمارين إحماء بالكرة وتمارين لاكتساب اللياقة البدنية وتم عمل تقسيمة بين الاصفر والاحمر. 

*

----------


## بحاري

*الله يستر من الاطمئنان الحاصل ده يا ايهاب ، 
‏
لكن ان شاء الله ربنا ينصرنا و يثبتنا في يوم الخميس
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قال سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية ان كل ما يدور عن تسريب  اسماء حُكّام مرشحين لادارة لقاء القمة يُناقض نفسه فى ظل السياسات التى نتبعها فى  اختيار اى طاقم لادارة مباريات القمة لاننا نحرص كل الحرص على ان لا نُعرِّض اى حكم  تُسند له هذه المهمة لضغوط منذ وقت مبكر لان التجارب اكدت ان اختيار اى حكم قبل  ايام من المباراة يتسبب فى ضغوط نفسية تضر به وتفقده التركيز وبالتالى تجعله يقع فى  كثير من الاخطاء..وقال صلاح صالح الذى كان يتحدث لصحيفة المريخ ان لجنة التحكيم لم  تجتمع حتى اليوم لاختيار الطاقم الذى يدير المباراة وبالتالى يصبح اى حديث عن طاقم  يدير المباراة غير سليم ويتناقض مع الواقع..وقال ان اختيار حُكام اللقاء سيكون قبل  المباراة بوقت قليل من عدد 12 حكم بينهم اربع حُكّم ساحة.. وذلك للاسباب المذكورة  وسيكون الحكم قوى وامين بعيداً عن الانتماءات ولا تحوم حوله الشبهات بانتمائه لاحد  الفريقين..وسيقوم بتطبيق القانون على الفريقين دون محاباة او انحياز يؤثر على سير  المباراة 


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر يا زعيم

تخريمة..
وين ودالبقعة؟؟



تسلم با باشمهندس !!
ودالبقعه موجووووود . . . أظهر يا صحبى !!
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تسلم با باشمهندس !!
ودالبقعه موجووووود . . . أظهر يا صحبى !!



 
الحمد لله

دخول الأبيض ضميرك للبوست دا كان من أهم علامات النصر ومن الاعداد المهم

الله يجيبك يا ود كمال عشان نكمل تفاؤلنا 
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*منصورون باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ادى فريق الكرة بالمريخ مساء امس تدريباً ساخناً ومغلقاً حتى  من اعين الاعلام شارك فيه 23 لاعباً وذلك فى اطار استعدادات الفريق لمباراة الهلال  فى نهائى الدورة الاولى للدورى الممتاز..وركّز الجهاز الفنى خلال التدريب الذى  استمر لمدة ساعة ونصف على حسب افادات مدير الكرة حاتم عبد الغفار الذى اكد ان  المدرب اهتم بالجوانب التكتيكية فقط والتى اجاد فيها اللاعبون ولم يجر كاربونى  التقسيمة المعتادة وتابع التدريب رئيس النادى جمال الوالى ومقرر الكرة الحاج زيدان  بجانب مدير الكرة..وعاد للتدريبات اللاعب قلق الذى تدرب بشهية مفتوحة..ولامس  الثنائى نجم الدين وسفارى الكرة بعد انتهاء تدريبات العلاج الطبيعى
وعلى صعيد ذى  صلة صرّح السيد جمال الوالى لصحيفة المشاهد عقب نهاية التدريب بان التدريب كان  ناجحاً وذلك من خلال الاصرار والتحدى والروح المعنوية العالية للاعبين..وقال انه  طالب اللاعبين بضرورة تقدير المسئولية واداء مباراة جادة وقوية وان لايركنوا لفارق  الست نقاط وعليهم ان يعتبروا ان الهلال متقدماً عليهم وليس العكس واشاد الوالي  بالاجواء المريخية وان كل جماهير المريخ على قلب رجل واحد يقفون خلف فريقهم ويلتفون  حول قياداتهم.. وفى ختام تصريحاته تمنى تحقيق الفوز ليهديه لهذه الجماهير  الوفية.
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, قنوان+
*

----------


## قنوان

*:1 (23)::hdown:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ينعقد حالياً اجتماع اللجنة المركزية لرابطة مشجعي المريخ للتفاكر حول المباراة والاعداد لمؤازرة الزعيم

أبرز التوصيات 
البروفة الرئيسية للتشجيع ستكون في مران يوم بعد غد الأربعاء
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إنتهي عند التاسعة الا الربع تمرين فرقة المريخ المقفول والذي كان باشراف البرازيلي كاربوني ومعاونه رودريغو وكل الطاقم التدريبي وقد اشتمل المران علي تدريبات مختلفة بالكرة وبدون كرة وستتواصل يوم غد التمارين المقفولة .. 
المران الرئيسي سيكون يوم الاربعاء وسيكون مفتوحا" للجمهور وقد اتفق المجتمعون في الاجتماع الذي دعت اليه الرابطة المركزية علي أن تكزن بروفة التشجيع في هذا التمرين إن شاء الله

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كفر ووتر
تتحدّد اليوم ضوابط واجراءات وفئات مباراة القمة بين المريخ  والهلال فى ختام مباريات الدورة الاولى للدوري الممتاز وسيكون الاجتماع فى مكاتب  الاتحاد بالخرطوم 2..وافادت المتابعات ان الاتحاد العام وجّه بتجهيز الفى شرطى  لمباراة القمة المقامة يوم بعد غداً الخميس بدلاً من 700 جندى كما هو معتاد.. وذلك  تحسباً لاى انفلات امنى وقال مقرر اللجنة المنظمة على الامين ان اللجنة ستجتمع  اليوم لوضع ضوابط مشددة تشمِل حظر قارورات المياه والاسلحة باعتبار ان المباراة  تخضع للاجراءات الدولية (قانون الفيفا) ..وعلى صعيد متصل اصبح الحكم بدر الدين عبد  القادر المرشح الاقوى لادارة مباراة القمة.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تؤدي فرقة المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبها الختامي لمباراة الخميس وفيه يختبر كاربوني عناصره 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* الهلال يتمرن اليوم بملعبه مع عودة الحارس الدعيع واللاعب ديمبا  

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يولي تلفزيون السودان إهتماما" خاصا" بلقاء الديربي
حيث أعلن عن نقل المباراة بثماني كاميرات
أثنتان منهم ستكون خلف الشباك

 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المعلق عدنان حمد سيصل الخرطوم صباح غد الاربعاء
 بمشيئة الله
وسيكون تعليقه حصريا" علي التلفزيون القومي

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاستديو التحليلي في تلفزيون السودان سيبدأ عند السابعة مساء 
ويديره رضا مصطفي الشيخ وإخراج مجدي خضر مبيوع
ويستضيف خبراء التحليل الرياضي داخل السودان
وكذلك المدرب فوزي التعايشة من الامارات 


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الاستديو التحليلي في تلفزيون السودان سيبدأ عند السابعة مساء 

ويديره رضا مصطفي الشيخ وإخراج مجدي خضر مبيوع
ويستضيف خبراء التحليل الرياضي داخل السودان
وكذلك المدرب فوزي التعايشة من الامارات  



 
يعني قناة قون راحت في حق الله

ولا حتنقلنا الكرة  ضربة جانبية

الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كامبوس يتراجع ويغلق المران الختامي امام  الجماهير
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عقدت يوم أمس الثلاثاء اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة الخميس إجتماعا" مطولا" ناقشت فيه ترتيبات المباراة وقد حددت فئات الدحول كالآتي:

المساطب الشعبية 10 ج
طابق شاخور    20ج
المساطب الجانبية 40ج
المقصورة الجانبية 70ج
المقصورة الرئيسية 100ج

وتقرر أن تُفتح الابواب منذ الرابعة عصرا" مع تفتيش دقيق لكل الداخلين تحسبا" لحدوث مشاكل


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* سيلعب فريق المريخ بالزي الاحمر بالاصفر
وفريق الهلال بالزي الازرق الكامل

*

----------


## الجراح

*بالتوفيق للزعيم بإذن الله  ..........

دعواتكم يا شباب ،،،،،  

التشجيع الحضاري الحار مطلوب مطلوب  ...............

 نسأل الله النصر والتصدر بالعلامه الكامله 
وما النصر إلا من عند الله ......
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكووووووووور يا هوبا علي الاخبار الحصري
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

كامبوس يتراجع ويغلق المران الختامي امام الجماهير



 هو كامبوس قاعد لي هسي
اللهم انصر الزعيم:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

سيلعب فريق المريخ بالزي الاحمر بالاصفر

وفريق الهلال بالزي الازرق الكامل



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالا
عايزنهم بالكفن 
كدا ح نديهم علقه ساي بالازرق دا ما بموتوا:41jg:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا وهبه المباراة دي جاتك مملحه ( الهلال مهلل والزعيم جاهز ) لو مشيت شربت المريخ فيها وا سهرك ونشاف ريقك !!

*

----------


## أبو اية

*يالطيف يالطيف  يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا وهبه المباراة دي جاتك مملحه ( الهلال مهلل والزعيم جاهز ) لو مشيت شربت المريخ فيها وا سهرك ونشاف ريقك !!



:263::263::263::263::263::263:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

سيلعب فريق المريخ بالزي الاحمر بالاصفر

وفريق الهلال بالزي الازرق الكامل



 
 أضرب اللون 
أضرب الظهرة

اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أدي فريق المريخ اليوم تمرينه الختامي بملعبه 
وسط حضور جماهيري كبير
 حيث استقبلت الجماهير الفريق بالتصفيق والهتاف
 الذين تواصلا حتي نهاية التمرين
 وشهد اللقاء تقسيمة داخلية بين الاصفر والاحمر
 بخانات غير الخانات الاصلية للاعبين ..
شهد المران إصابة اللاعب استيفن وورغو
 ولكن  الانباء التي وردت الان أكدت سلامة اللاعب 
وامكانية مشاركته في مباراة الغد

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ايهاب والله انا بحاف من البوستات البتتفتح من بدرى وعندك بوست الترجى بتاع تونس لكن الله يهون ويدينا الفى مردنا 

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياكريم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*يارب انصر الزعيم 

وكان فى بوست عن اتفاق الوالى والربراب
وكتبت مشاركه لكن مامشت والظاهر البوست اتحزف
لكن مشاركتى حارقانى ياخ وبالمناسبه ياهوبا سأوردها هنا
لأنو البوست نفس الاختصاص ومع الاعتزار للاغنيه ناس بقولو
كلام جرايد وناس بتقول خوفا من الخزاين وتشليع الهليل
اها انا قلت :- 




والله ماتستبعدوا اي شئ
لأنو العالم دى مابهمها مشجع
آخر زول بفكروا فيهو الزول التعبان 
البقتطع من قوت اولادو وبدفع تذكره الاستاد
عشان هو مبتلى ومرضان وهم على الاساس 
بشوتوا اداره واتحاد عااااااااااااام وما حادثه تقديم
التنازلات الموسم القبل الفائت ببعيده خوفا على الخزائن
اعاده مباريات الهليل والنيل ارضاءاً للخزائن وقس على ذلك
الله يكضب الشينه ... وبالمراد ياخدوا علقه ويتفرتق النادى
الاصلا عبء على البلد ويوسعوا في الاستاد ناس سوق العيش
وتخلص الحدوته .





*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياكريم انصر الزعيم 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ايهاب والله انا بحاف من البوستات البتتفتح من بدرى وعندك بوست الترجى بتاع تونس لكن الله يهون ويدينا الفى مردنا 

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب



 
مااااااااتخاف معــــــــــــــــاك معلم
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كتروا الدعوات
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## قنوان

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي يا شباب هليل شنو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يلا يا شباب الدعوات....اللهم ابعد عنا الاصابات وبلع اللسان وتمزق الاربطه....اللهم هب لنا من لدنك كورنر وبلنتى وهجمة مرتده...اللهم دمر الفريق الاسود ذو القلب الاسود تدميرا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم أنصرنا نصرا عزيزاً نرضاه
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*دعواتكم يا شباب للمريخ ولااخوانا الفى الاستاد فى السخانه دى من اون لايناب ومايقوماب لهم كل التحيه والاحترام
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم انصرهم جميعاً

وزكي خطواتهم بالفرح العظيم
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  رب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الباقي سااااااااااعتين من الاستديو التحليلي


كتروا الدعوات

اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ايهاب والله انا بحاف من البوستات البتتفتح من بدرى وعندك بوست الترجى بتاع تونس لكن الله يهون ويدينا الفى مردنا 

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب




عزيزي محمد كمال
حمدا" لله علي سلامتك وأجر وعافية إن شاء الله
ما قصدته ليس بوستا" للمباراة بالمعني الحرفي ولكن باعتباره مصدر متجدد للمباراة واستعدادات الفريقين ونبض الجماهير وحتي لقياس الاستعدادات من جهة التلفزيون والشرطة وخلافه 
وكنت أتمني لو كان كنشرة إخبارية نجد فيها ما نريده من آخر التطورات والاستعدادات لهذه المقابلة

ولو سمحت لي أخي وصديقي محمد أن أقول لك رأيي بصراحة ..
مباراة اليوم هي مباراة لاعبين فقط ولا غير .. 
ولا أتفق مع من يقول انها مباراة جمهور أو مباراة غيره .. لأن مجلس الادارة لم يقصر في شئ البته وكذلك الجهاز الفني حاول بشتي السبل تلافي الاخطاء السابقة ووضع استراتيجية محددة يمكنه من خلالها تحقيق الفوز باذن الواحد الاحد
وما كتبته ليس تخمينا" أن نقلا" من جهة أخري
 ولكنه (شوف عين) ومتابعة لصيقة
لذا كان علي قول الحق (من وجهة نظري) أنها مباراة لاعبين فقط لاغير ..
فنحن ننتظر النصر من أرجل أحد عشر لاعبا"
ولا نملك شئ سوي الدعاء بالنصر

اللهم نسألك النصر والنصر المبين
اللهم نسألك أن تنعم علينا بنعمة الانتصار

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

اللهم نسألك النصر والنصر المبين
اللهم نسألك أن تنعم علينا بنعمة الانتصار



 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ رب ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يارب ياكريم هون على الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





ياااااااااارب ياااااااااااااكريم

أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله يا كريم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا مؤزرا 

اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا مؤزرا 

اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا مؤزرا 

اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا مؤزرا 

اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا مؤزرا 

اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## kakoool

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ادونا الرابط ياصفوة الحقونا ... الرابط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تشكيــــــــــــلة المريخ

1- محمد كمال

2- راجي عبد العاطي

3- طارق مختـــــــــار

4- ســــــــفاري

5- احمد البـــــــــــاشا

6- بله جابر

7- سعيد السعودي

8- نجم الدين

9- لاســــــــــــــانا

10 وارغو

11- العجــــــــــــــــــب


(من بيت الكــــــــــــــلاوي)
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

تشكيــــــــــــلة المريخ

1- محمد كمال

2- راجي عبد العاطي

3- طارق مختـــــــــار

4- ســــــــفاري

5- احمد البـــــــــــاشا

6- بله جابر

7- سعيد السعودي

8- نجم الدين

9- لاســــــــــــــانا

10 وارغو

11- العجــــــــــــــــــب


(من بيت الكــــــــــــــلاوي)



 
ما مفهومة معقولة بس

مين الطرف الشمال طيب
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*شباب الرابط لو سمحتو
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ما مفهومة معقولة بس

مين الطرف الشمال طيب



 
نصـــــــــر الدين مع اون لاين كن علي ثقة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

* أضحك مع السادة

في الاستديو التحليلي أثناء عرض مشوار المريخ خلال المباريات السابقة 

وقبل انتقال الكاميرا ليه كان الحديث عن وارغو كهداف للمريخ

قال أية

والله الحكاية دي جننتني جن عديل كدة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نصـــــــــر الدين مع اون لاين كن علي ثقة



الثقة أطنان ياقلب

بس الاستغراب في عدم وجود لاعب تميز باللعب علي الطرف الشمال
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بالنص 

ياقلب افريكانو
*

----------


## kakoool

*وارغو في التشكيل الاساسي
حاجة تطمن
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الألمان وصلوا


وخديجة ح تقع من البلكونة



وااااااااااااااااارغو داخل الملعب 

يعني الورغنة حااااااااصلة
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاحمر الزنجي
					

شباب الرابط لو سمحتو






http://ar.justin.tv/abasia55
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*http://ar.justin.tv/abasia55
*

----------


## africanu

*يلا ياشـــــــــــــــباب بين الشوطين انــــــــــــــشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله اللهم نصرك
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يلا يا شباب الدعوات....اللهم ابعد عنا الاصابات وبلع اللسان وتمزق الاربطه....اللهم هب لنا من لدنك كورنر وبلنتى وهجمة مرتده...اللهم دمر الفريق الاسود ذو القلب الاسود تدميرا



كل ما اعاين للساعه بطنى توجعنى....يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

كل ما اعاين للساعه بطنى توجعنى....يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



ختي في بطنك ورغنة صيفي
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ختي في بطنك ورغنة صيفي



خاتاااااها والله لكن انا جرسة شديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد....الله كريم...قولوا يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, africanu, الاحمر الزنجي, البرنسيسه+, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, kakoool, kramahmad, manooo, عثمان خالد عثمان, غندور, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي+
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياخونا ناس نونا الحنونة وتينا الناس ديل وين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سلام لكل الحلوين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اول مرة فى حياتى اشوف دعاية شامبيون
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بسم الله....بدت خلاص
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*حضور ما زى ما كان متوقع
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الاستاد فاضى معقولة بس
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان من داخل الرد كاسل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*معقولة اول مرة يا هندي
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*الجمهور ليس كما توقعنا
اري الكثير من الفراغات


تخريمة:
إنشا الله نملاها اقوان
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بدرالدين عبدالقادر والفاضل ابو شنب....الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, africanu, الاحمر الزنجي, البرنسيسه+, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, kakoool, kramahmad, manooo, عثمان خالد عثمان, غندور, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي+
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 14 (14 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, acba77, محمد كمال, الاحمر الزنجي, البرنسيسه, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, kakoool, kramahmad, رياض عباس بخيت, سعد على بشاره, عثمان خالد عثمان, غندور, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي 




قولو يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بسم الله نبدأ
عدنان حمد يعلق المباراة
بدر الدين عبدالقادر حكم وسط
الزعيم يلعب من الجنوب  الي الشمال
ضربة البداية للهليل
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قولو بسم الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ده شنو الحاصل ده يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شوف الزول ده بسوي لي وارقو شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*[gdwl] 
ضربة ثابتة للمريخ
[/gdwl]
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حلوة يا سعيد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قذيفة السعودي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قول ماشاء الله يا حمادي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لا تتعجب عندما يذكر في السودان العجب

لأنه حقيقة عجب

هكذا قال عدنان
*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورنة يا الله قووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أول مشجع دخل الاستاد الساعة العاشرة
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الناس دى لو قالت بسم الله وختت الكورة دى واطه ما اخير
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*امبيلي متسلل والحكم عمل نائم

ولكن عين الله لاتنام
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هووووووووووووي يا دفاع اصحى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كروت ده مالو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شلاليت يبدأ الشلاليت
علي بلة جابر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ههههههههههههههه


معز يا عجوز للاوت
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*انتو الليله كروت ده مالو الليله
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*تصدقو كهربتنا قطعت :(
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*متي يخرج الحكم الكرت لشلاليت
*

----------


## غندور

* 
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*منتصريين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله الواحد عايش على اعصابو الرابط ماشغال عندي
*

----------


## غندور

*  
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أخذ البطاقة الصفراء
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ده شنو يا حكم يا جبان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا جماعة العجب ده مالو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا سلام عليك يا وارقو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب النصر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*


*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله العظيم الحكم ده جبان
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ماذا تنتظر من الفاضل ابو شنب
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب النصر للمريخ
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب النصر للمريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انذار اخر لخليفة
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب النصر للمريخ





يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 17 (17 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, acba77, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, الاحمر الزنجي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, اسماعيل, kakoool, kramahmad, رياض عباس بخيت, سعد على بشاره, عجبكو, غندور, وداللعوته, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لم تنتظم الخطوط بعد
*

----------


## غندور

*تصبحون على الف خير...
عندما يستأسد خليفة ويتفنن منير ام بده ويتوه المريخ لا داعى للمتابعة..للاسف
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*تحكيم ضعيف
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ايه البيحصل دا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الطرف الشمال ثم الطرف الشمال
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كورة شييييييييييينه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دقيقة وقت بدل ضائع
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نهاية الشوط الأول
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*تحكيم ضعيف ... ومذيع مرض ومشهب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*معقولة ياجماعه البيحصل ده....هل هذا هو المريخ الذى لم يهزم وهذا هو الهلال المنهزم مرتين؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لابد من دخول الزومة وقلق
وجهة نظر
*

----------


## kakoool

*شوط غير مطمن
نتمنى تدارك الامر بين الشوطين
ليعود المريخ كما نحن
لا نريد ان نخسر نقطة
                        	*

----------


## المتفائل

*بصراحة هذا الاداء لايشبه المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أتمني أن يكون الشوط الأول الأسوء

وأن يعود الزعيم يقراءة كربونية ولياقة وحضور ذهني
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اذا الناس دى واصلت كده نقنع من النقاط
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب النصر للمريخ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هليل تعبان ومدربنا جبان
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والله من التشكيلة حسيت بمشاكل الطرف اليسار

وين الزومة أو مصعب
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يا شباب سؤال نحن مهاجمنا منو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الله يستر...
العجب خارج الشبكة تماماً
وارقو يحاول لكن واضح انه متأثر بالاصابة
نجم الدين اخطاء فى التمرير
طارق مختار اخطاء وكبكبة ماليها معنى
والغريبة .. أنو الباشا هو الافضل ..
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ... سترك
اتمنى دخول السعودى بديلاً للعجب لأنه واضح انه العجب خارج الفورمة تماماً

*

----------


## africanu

*قلق يجري تمرين الاحمــــــــــاء الان مع مدرب اللياقة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيييى
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الخندقة دي لي شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يا شباب سؤال نحن مهاجمنا منو؟؟؟؟



بس يدخل الزومة و قلق وكله يتصلح
*

----------


## kakoool

*اتمنى ميدو في الشوط التانى
عندي إحساس انو المنقذ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 17 (17 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, acba77, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, المتفائل, الشائب, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, kakoool, kramahmad, mohammed_h_o, سعد على بشاره, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عجبكو, وداللعوته, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## acba77

*هذا ليس المريخ الذي نعرفه
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*قلق واجب .. والسعودى كمان
ارشح العجب وبلة للمغادرة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قلق يجري تمرين الاحمــــــــــاء الان مع مدرب اللياقة



بشرك الله بالخير
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دا كلام دا 

أخبار نيالا  ملأت الفضائية وعبرت الحدود

اتأنطني
*

----------


## الشائب

*انا داير اعرف حاجة واحدة ... كاربونى ده داير ليهو فريق اميت من كده وين عشان يغلبو؟؟؟
وبعدين ياريت لو خندقتو دى نفعت.. الناس ديل لو ركزوا شوية كان نشلونا
الزول ده جبان وللا شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الشــــــــــــــافني جدعت لي جلـــــــفوط من المقصورة ماكضب

اوســــــــــخ من يمشي علي الارض هؤلاء الجلافيـــــــــط
                        	*

----------


## المتفائل

*الطريقة الدفاعية التى يلعب بها كاربونى خطيرة يجب ان تتغير وحرام حرام
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يا أفريكانو 

مافي ملامح تغيير في الطرف الشمال؟
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الشــــــــــــــافني جدعت لي جلـــــــفوط من المقصورة ماكضب

اوســــــــــخ من يمشي علي الارض هؤلاء الجلافيـــــــــط



اعصابك ياكبير .. صبر جميل والله المستعان .. مابستاهلو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قلق يجري تمرين الاحمــــــــــاء الان مع مدرب اللياقة



الله يديك العافية 

والله دا الدايرنوا
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*فوزي التعايشة ...قال الهلال قال.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ميـــــــــــدو سوف يدخل 
*

----------


## africanu

*ياكـــــــــــاربوني بتعمــــــــل في شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الأهم أوعه تكون همة المشجعين فترت
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أتوقع أن تسعفنا اللياقة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الشوط التاني يبدأ ...!
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الشوط الثاني يارب مريخية
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المريخ يلعب من الشمال الي الجنوب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مافي تبديل يا شباب
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*وراغو وعدم التركيز والتوهان
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ملامح الهجوم حلوة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*االله يدينا الفي مرادنا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اضبط العكسيات شوية
*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللهم نسألك النصر
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

الله يستر...
العجب خارج الشبكة تماماً
وارقو يحاول لكن واضح انه متأثر بالاصابة
نجم الدين اخطاء فى التمرير
طارق مختار اخطاء وكبكبة ماليها معنى
والغريبة .. أنو الباشا هو الافضل ..
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ... سترك
اتمنى دخول السعودى بديلاً للعجب لأنه واضح انه العجب خارج الفورمة تماماً




والله كلا مك صاح . 
والخلل واضح وظاهر !!
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*السعودي بديل للعجب
*

----------


## غندور

*نمرة10 
نمرة10
نمرة10
نمرة10

*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 22 (22 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, acba77, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, الأبيض ضميرك, المتفائل, الاحمر الزنجي, الشائب, السيد, الوهج الأحمر, اسماعيل, kakoool, kramahmad, رياض عباس بخيت, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عجبكو, غندور, وداللعوته, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## غندور

*يا سادة والله شئ يحير بالجد؟؟
كربونى ده فهموا شنو بالضبط؟؟؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انذار لبلة 

نحن ناقصينِ
*

----------


## غندور

*معقولة بس فى ناس كده؟؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*هل سيحدث بشة الفارق ويعملها فينا؟؟؟
*

----------


## kakoool

*خروج امبيلي مريح
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*متى سيتحرك كاربونى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أم ان التعادل هو المكسب؟؟؟
*

----------


## kramahmad

*يالمتابعين مدونا بالاخبار اعصابنا حرقت
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قلق بديل لسعيد السعودي
*

----------


## غندور

*عمر بخيت وفقدان المنطق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قلق يتسبب في أول انذار لعمر بخيت
*

----------


## غندور

*مباراة قمة فى الاصفار
*

----------


## غندور

*نمرة10 
نمرة10
نمرة10
نمرة10

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الله عليك يا قلق 

الله يرحم والدته
*

----------


## غندور

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
منكم لله
*

----------


## غندور

*منك لله يا كاربونى
*

----------


## غندور

*وبدأ مسلسل الزمن ونشكو اليك حالنا يارب
*

----------


## kakoool

*يارب سترك يارب سترك يارب سترك يارب سترك
                        	*

----------


## المتفائل

*عملها فينا كاربونى الجبان روح بلامة  
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*منك لله يا كاربونى
*

----------


## غندور

* نشكو اليك حالنا يارب
*

----------


## المتفائل

*الى مزبلة التاريخ كاربونى
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*منك لله يا كاربونى وجماعتك
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بكل امانة المريخ استحق الهزيمة بجدارة واستحقاق
*

----------


## المتفائل

*هذه المبارة فضيحة فى حق الكيان المريخ والمتسبب هو كاربونى
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

بكل امانة المريخ استحق الهزيمة بجدارة واستحقاق



وإقتدار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## وداللعوته

*لاحوله ولاقوة الا بالله اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*acba77, محي الدين طه أحمد, alhawii, الأبيض ضميرك, المتفائل, الاحمر الزنجي, السيد, الوهج الأحمر, اسماعيل, جواندي, kakoool, kramahmad, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, وداللعوته, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي

لم تقصر الجماهير ولكن لا عذر للباقيين
هارد لك
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*معقولة فريق يلعب أكثر من 70 دقيقة بدون طرف شمال

ما معقولة كلمة قلتها أول ما نشر الأخ أفريكانو التشكيلة
*

----------


## وداللعوته

*المريخ ده ما كان كويس الحصل شنو ياأخونا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ماذا حدث للصفوة في المدرجات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

صورة لم تكن واضحة الأسباب وتستحق الاستغراب!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*حسينا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------

